

New Facebook security hole allows people to see friend requests of others - zone411
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=141535641

======
zone411
This hole is apparently being patched by Facebook right now. It has already
been exploited. This forum thread might be deleted (previous thread about the
photo security hole I publicized by posting here from the same forum was
eventually deleted <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3318652>). As with the
December's photo security hole, I don't believe this bug has been publicized
anywhere else besides that forum and now here. It also has been noticed
accidentally, without any purposeful hacking.

